# North American coop.?



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I was contacted by North American coop. They are supposed to be a purchasing agent that can get wholesale/"corporate" prices for small farms.

These things always seem like a scam to me.

Does anyone know of, dealt with, or heard of north American coop?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Let me guess,they want a fee to join?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't know. They want to send a rep to talk. I bet there is a fee. Don't know if I even want to listen.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JMT said:


> Don't know. They want to send a rep to talk. I bet there is a fee. Don't know if I even want to listen.


Ask up front if there is a fee before they send a rep to talk. Easier to hang up the phone then kick a guy off your property.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://northamericancoop.com/

Great looking website! So they have that and a po box. Serving for over 40 years! Nothing on BBB website.

SCAM. Look at their product lines they deal in. Wwwaaaayyy to many for someone to have with no one knowing about them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://northamericancoop.com/our-staff

Our staff will be added soon. No staff but customer testimonials and over 40 years of service.

I [email protected] the whole website. As legit as a $3 bill.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, I think it must be a scam. Nothing at all on the web site on how being a client works or the requirements to be a client.

I got a call from them and they sent me a postcard both unsolicited. Postcard was also postmarked from Salt Lake City, Utah and the business address is in Texas. May not mean anything but does not sound right.

I believe I should save my time and tell them not to come.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good call.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They call me occasionally . Yep nothanks..


----------



## TonyNAC (Sep 25, 2014)

When something is new or different it can take a little while for people to get used to it. North American Coop is not a scam. We send field reps to see interested operations so potential members can get all the facts and make the professional business decision for themselves. This is Tony from North American Coop. I just wanted to let you guys know a little about our company. We all know no one works for free. We do have a temporary deposit to become a member but we guarantee our member's savings in the first year at least as much as the deposit. The average family operation is overpaying 14-32% on all their inputs. We help to keep the farm in the family by letting our members increase their profits by not overpaying. Most people haven't heard of us because its invitation only and not available to everyone. It takes a special kind of person to do things differently than the way they've always been done. But let's face it, nothing is as it's always been anymore! It's awesome you said "Great looking website!" We spent a lot of time and effort keeping it user friendly and easy to use. Our members find it a great way to communicate with their purchasing agents. As far as the BBB is concerned, we won't pay an outfit just for the privilege of allowing them to score us. It's a pay to play scam. You pay, you get a good rating. That is not a serious way for a business person to decide if they will work with a company. Look at this website where the BBB gave Hamas an A rating because they paid the $425.00: http://ctwatchdog.com/business/bbb-admits-it-was-suckered-into-giving-hamas-an-a-rating-for-425. I'd love to talk with anyone who has more questions or is interested in North American Coop. I can be reached at 888.448.6501.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TonyNAC said:


> . The average family operation is overpaying 14-32% on all their inputs. We help to keep the farm in the family by letting our members increase their profits by not overpaying.


Well give some examples of input savings and let us decide whether it is worthwhile to join your outfit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is some good reading on them.Or BAD reading.

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=411084&mid=3278089#M3278089


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

" Most people haven't heard of us because it's invitation only and not available to everyone". You remind me of cult that was chasing a comet a few years back.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

TonyNAC said:


> When something is new or different it can take a little while for people to get used to it. North American Coop is not a scam. We send field reps to see interested operations so potential members can get all the facts and make the professional business decision for themselves. This is Tony from North American Coop. I just wanted to let you guys know a little about our company. We all know no one works for free. We do have a temporary deposit to become a member but we guarantee our member's savings in the first year at least as much as the deposit. The average family operation is overpaying 14-32% on all their inputs. We help to keep the farm in the family by letting our members increase their profits by not overpaying. Most people haven't heard of us because its invitation only and not available to everyone. It takes a special kind of person to do things differently than the way they've always been done. But let's face it, nothing is as it's always been anymore! It's awesome you said "Great looking website!" We spent a lot of time and effort keeping it user friendly and easy to use. Our members find it a great way to communicate with their purchasing agents. As far as the BBB is concerned, we won't pay an outfit just for the privilege of allowing them to score us. It's a pay to play scam. You pay, you get a good rating. That is not a serious way for a business person to decide if they will work with a company. Look at this website where the BBB gave Hamas an A rating because they paid the $425.00: http://ctwatchdog.com/business/bbb-admits-it-was-suckered-into-giving-hamas-an-a-rating-for-425. I'd love to talk with anyone who has more questions or is interested in North American Coop. I can be reached at 888.448.6501.


Where are you located (physical address)?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Where are you located (physical address)?


Wonder why you have not got a response if this thing is on the up and up.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Wonder why you have not got a response if this thing is on the up and up.


Because it is not. Any reputable company that can do what these criminals claim has an office somewhere.


----------



## natag69 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi My name is DeAnn and I am the Director of Purchasing for NAC. I have been with the company for over 25 years and I know what we do to help the family farmer and ranchers. I take exception to being called "criminals." If you where a client of NAC, you would be enjoying the savings we offer to our clients. Our system is quite simple, we receive dealer cost on over 250,000 products from over 2000 major AG brands and we pass those prices on to our clients. Who else does that? Farming and ranching are the ONLY businesses in the world forced to buy retail and sell wholesale. It's no wonder more and more family operations are being forced out of the business.

As for only having our P.O. Box on the website, we thought it would be easer and simpler. Our physical address in Texas is 3241 Ball Ave, Blue Ridge TX 75424. We are adding the physical address to our website. Anyone interested in seeing the examples of savings offered is welcome to visit our website where we have a "specials" link and you can see just a few items we have saved our clients on. The specials are available to anyone. As you'll see, there is MSRP, non-member price, and member price. You can also see price comparisons by making an appointment with one of our field reps where you will be shown what we call the price book. This has hundreds of actual invoices from our clients. I would be happy to speak with anyone who has further questions. I can be reached at [email protected] or 888-448-6501. Thanks for taking the time to read my perspective on NAC.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A company with the purchasing director in another state doesn't receive mail in another zip code. Nor does said legit company base itself in a double wide trailer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice try making yourself look legit. Well, not really.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Double wides can be cozy.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I happen to have 250 acres in blue ridge and currently cutting hay in that area, I will be sure and run by that address tomorrow if I remember. I looked it up on satalite and it comes up with a plowed field, you would think a place like this one would be of pretty good size and easy to find although I've never seen it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

natag69 said:


> Hi My name is DeAnn and I am the Director of Purchasing for NAC. I have been with the company for over 25 years and I know what we do to help the family farmer and ranchers. I take exception to being called "criminals." If you where a client of NAC, you would be enjoying the savings we offer to our clients. Our system is quite simple, we receive dealer cost on over 250,000 products from over 2000 major AG brands and we pass those prices on to our clients. Who else does that? Farming and ranching are the ONLY businesses in the world forced to buy retail and sell wholesale. It's no wonder more and more family operations are being forced out of the business.
> 
> As for only having our P.O. Box on the website, we thought it would be easer and simpler. Our physical address in Texas is 3241 Ball Ave, Blue Ridge TX 75424. We are adding the physical address to our website. Anyone interested in seeing the examples of savings offered is welcome to visit our website where we have a "specials" link and you can see just a few items we have saved our clients on. The specials are available to anyone. As you'll see, there is MSRP, non-member price, and member price. You can also see price comparisons by making an appointment with one of our field reps where you will be shown what we call the price book. This has hundreds of actual invoices from our clients. I would be happy to speak with anyone who has further questions. I can be reached at [email protected] or 888-448-6501. Thanks for taking the time to read my perspective on NAC.


I am curious DeAnn, you have Utah as YOUR location, but your IP address is showing Portland Oregon....can you explain?

Just one other little thing DeAnn....the post made by TonyNAC was "liked" by a poster savanahlarue.....well guess what?.....savanah has the same exact IP address as you have. Can you explain this as well?

Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see that Ms. DeAnn was active on this site at 11:43 this morning.....cat must have her tongue. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I imagine Ms. D is no big fan of the internet. A quick google search brings this topic as 4th on the list. Much harder to swindle when the consumer is able to be informed. They will probably just make up a new name and bogus story. if they dont have multiple already.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2018)

DO NOT give these people your hard-earned money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very expensive life-lesson for me.


----------

